# Hello from East TX (Just east of Greenville)



## Twlight Zone (Jul 11, 2007)

New to Horse fourms so I'm winging it.
We (wife & I) have 3 paint mares by regristration, 2 that when they are old enough (hope they are sold by then) will be same.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

